# Evening all



## steveclaire (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi everyone. We're Steve & Claire. Not new to camping, but fairly new to motorhomes / campers.

We've been camping since we met 10 years ago, and recently have moved onto vehicles, firstly a VW T4 and now a Hymercamp 55.

We have two kids (boy and a girl), and as we're intending to do a lot of weekend travelling this year to make the most of the camper, wild camping looks like an excellent way of saving the pennies!

Cheers


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Steve & Clair and the kids, welcome to the site, you should find it really useful.

Regards Tom


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the wildys
Great to see some more Kids taking part
like the wagon

weez
Tony


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi steve and claire welcome to the site,enjoy the banter and the info.Andy.


----------



## lenny (Jan 4, 2009)

steveclaire said:


> Hi everyone. We're Steve & Claire. Not new to camping, but fairly new to motorhomes / campers.
> 
> We've been camping since we met 10 years ago, and recently have moved onto vehicles, firstly a VW T4 and now a Hymercamp 55.
> 
> ...



Hi and welcome Steve,Clare and the bairns, stick with us and you,ll surely *save the pennies*, ,I just spent 8 days away (7 nights) with 2 trips home for Xmas and new year, covering about 900 miles  ,total cost ...£160 for fuel, food and drink..dont know but youve got to eat and drink wherever you are, calor gas £30+ (in winter), *Site fees..£ zero* (not a penny), pick your sleepyspots right and you,ll have no bother. Thats where this site comes in handy


----------



## Belgian (Jan 4, 2009)

Welcome to the wild side,
Aren't we all saving the pennies ? I try, but I cannot be as thrifthy as the Dutch are (never mingle Flemish with Hollanders )


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello and welcome.

You should find some good advice and tips on here.

Unfortunatly not so many good wild camping spots down south as up north.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Steve Claire n kids

one newbie to another, hi and welcome

Jenny


----------



## steveclaire (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi everyone.

Thanks for the warm welcome. As for not having many wild spots down here in the south - that's not a problem.

We're already planning a trip up north (up the west and back down the eastern side). We'll be doing this over a couple of weeks so will be looking to mix C&CC wih wild camping. Should be fun!

Right. I'm off to drain the fresh water tank as we're being warned of down to -10 temperatures tonight!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 5, 2009)

hi and welcome hope you find the site as good as i do great bunch of folks on here


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the place where the wild things are......i'm a newbie too and am finding it a friendly forum with lots of good tips and info. Hope you really enjoy your next trip! 
H


----------

